

Hackintosh Mod Used an Actual Trash Can to Look Like Apple's New Mac Pro - velodrome
http://nofilmschool.com/2014/01/hackintosh-apple-mac-pro-trash-can-mod-tonymacx86/

======
dang
Burying as dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7123364](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7123364).

------
yebyen
The apple logo is clearly not kosher, but since nobody is selling these and
the forum where the idea and pictures were originally planted chose not to be
named, what can they do...

